# New Release: Exalted Deathbringer



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Khornate geared releases continue this weekend with the unveiling of the newest Khorne Lord, the Exalted Deathbringer;










http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Khorne-Bloodbound-Exalted-Deathbringer

This is my favourite Chaos release for a long time, the Daemonic Warrior idea is a brilliant one and I love the details on this figure. And that axe is awesome, it's just begging to be used on a Daemon Prince model. Hell this figure could be a Daemon Prince, it has the look already.


LotN


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Disputes being £17, I'm definitely gunna get this guy. He's just exactly what I've wanted from a chaos champ for a while. He has that semi beatial look like the games day sorcerer, and has just the right level of detail. 
And he'll look just oh so awesome with the new travers with great weapons.
Nice to see the new AoS releases being covered again too (Y)


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I love all the love that marauders are getting. Boxes of 20, and now an HQ type choice that is heavily blessed by the Chaos Gods? Hell yeah! Plus, that axe is amazing.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Overall a great model, with only a couple of gripes. Not sure on the talon gauntlet, and not overly keen on his 'derp smile' expression. Not fierce or scary - derpy. The Plastic Daemon Prince head with the horns in a similar position has the same problem. Just take the face from the Metal/Resin CSM Daemon prince & rinse and repeat that one.

Also, I know Chaos fantasy models have always been kind of boxey, but his physic isn't overly dissimilar to that of the 40k Orks - chunky legs and a barrel torso. This is entirely personal preference, but I preferred the leaner, canine look that the Bloodletters have had in their last two model styles. This guy looks like they are taking Khorne models back to the bull-like style they have prior to this. Not a fan.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Orochi said:


> Overall a great model, with only a couple of gripes. Not sure on the talon gauntlet, and not overly keen on his 'derp smile' expression. Not fierce or scary - derpy. The Plastic Daemon Prince head with the horns in a similar position has the same problem. Just take the face from the Metal/Resin CSM Daemon prince & rinse and repeat that one.
> 
> Also, I know Chaos fantasy models have always been kind of boxey, but his physic isn't overly dissimilar to that of the 40k Orks - chunky legs and a barrel torso. This is entirely personal preference, but I preferred the leaner, canine look that the Bloodletters have had in their last two model styles. This guy looks like they are taking Khorne models back to the bull-like style they have prior to this. Not a fan.


I wish this model came with a helmeted option. I am not the biggest fan of my models conveying any sort of emotion, I always prefer the personality-less look of a helmet, ala the Warriors of Chaos model or even the Blightkings. To me, that look conveys a serious, grim, or just pallid blank tone that makes you think, "Well fuck, there's going to be no reasoning with a dude whos helmit just has a single hole for him to see through". the same way the enemy's feel in the Dark Souls series.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

I appreciate that not everyone is happy/confident converting models, but a head swap is the easiest conversion to do. Just pick on of the nice helmets from the skull reapers or reavers or skull crushers etc, and cut the neck and back off head being used flat and glue.
If that's not possible then pin and blob a little green stuff between ans presto.

Having studied the model more the things I really dislike about it is something occurring in lots of models ATM. The dangly skulls on his axe.
Too fiddly and breakable, and they'd be a nuisance when swinging that axe about.
And secondly the fact that it'd be an awkward axe to wield with that punch dagger/fist.

Still love the model thoug!


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah I really like this model because it could count as a herald of Khorne or a Chaos Lord of Khorne, as is beastial appearance makes it appropriate for both.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Charandris said:


> ...Having studied the model more the things I really dislike about it is something occurring in lots of models ATM. The dangly skulls on his axe...
> 
> ...And secondly the fact that it'd be an awkward axe to wield with that punch dagger/fist.


Yeah, this model is entirely predicated on the rule-of-cool. It looks cool but makes little sense. 

He has no shirt, chest armour, or helmet, but does have pants and knee armour. Doesn't make much sense. 

He has a ginormous axe but based on the claw weapon's he handle could never hold the axe. Again, silly.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

For the sake of the model actually making some sense, I might swap the hand for one holding a head or other trophy, and ditch the punch dagger. And then say he has gouging horns to give the punch daggers effects. 
That or swap his hand to one of the ones from the blood warriors and maybe give him a smaller axe.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I guess the way he is holding the Skullgouger will make it easy to convert it into a Runemarked Shield. Depending if you want to be offensive or defensive. 

Although, GW failed to put the option on the sprue.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Honestly the best use for him is to whack him among one of the khornate infantry units alongside a general and take the two extra attacks. With the big ace/gouged combo that's plus 6 damage as a posed to plus two, no brainier. He'll do more damage like that in a short time than a defensive one. 
Even more advantageous when turn counts are taken into consideration. 
Kill maim burn, he's Khorne.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Still no counter to Glade Riders. Model or Gameplay wise.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Vaz said:


> Still no counter to Glade Riders. Model or Gameplay wise.


Sorry I don't understand the relevance of the post? What does he have to do with glade riders?
I'm sure he's no match for nagash or a bloodthirster either, but that's because he's a different beast.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Charandris said:


> Sorry I don't understand the relevance of the post? What does he have to do with glade riders?
> I'm sure he's no match for nagash or a bloodthirster either, but that's because he's a different beast.


Nah, man, Dies to Doom Blade is _totally_ a legitimate argument.

Personally, I like this Wulfrik-nee-Deathbringer to go with my horde of Marauders-nee-Bloodreavers.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Right, guessing the doom blade is a special character Killer or something?
Either way you can alway say that "X does to Y", the wood elf thing may die straight up to my butchers cast of the maw, or a chariot to the ace, or something.
And comparing the models is also totally obsolete, he's not a wood elf. Just like it'd be silly to compare him to a Saurus.

He's a nice chaos marauder model, and he does what he does. And he's not indestructible.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Charandris said:


> Sorry I don't understand the relevance of the post? What does he have to do with glade riders?
> I'm sure he's no match for nagash or a bloodthirster either, but that's because he's a different beast.


It's a release which doesn't improve the game at all. It's a model that has no effect on the meta. If you're not fast Cav (particularly Glade Riders, the strongest unit in the game; because 20" Shooting range, with Move and Shoot with a 2A/4+/4+/-/1 weapon on a unit with 14+D6" movement?).

It would be like 40K being released with Lords of War for the Imperials only with no ability to counter them. Or the maximum strength of weapons being limited to S7, with no armourbane, lance, melta, haywire, rending or gauss to help, and keeping Land Raiders at AV14.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Charandris said:


> Right, guessing the doom blade is a special character Killer or something?


Magic the Gathering card turned internet meme. Doom Blade just removes a non-black creature, slap, dead. It became a meme to say that all non-black creatures were irrelevant and crap because they died to Doom Blade, which was a stupid thing to say because _everything_ died to Doom Blade.




Vaz said:


> It's a model that has no effect on the meta.


Age of Sigmar.

Meta.


----------

